# How about them Lakers??



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm not going to say much but i said Lakers in 6 from the beginning.

4 Straight vs. the #1 Defense in the League and of course against the Defending Champs.

I would love to hear what all you laker haters would have to say about that.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I still say that that BULLSHIT CALL in Game 5 screwed San Antonio out of a victory in a series that should be knotted up at 3-3 right now. Yeah, so what if I'm still on that case. You Lakers fans know it deep down inside your guts that San Antonio was SCREWED!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

it showed ..san antonio had no heart..none...sloppy passing ..sloppy shooting..just terrible games after the first two.shot 30% tonite..geez..just terrible..you have to have heart(and luck with the refs) to win.none of of these showed after game two


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I still say that that BULLSHIT CALL in Game 5 screwed San Antonio out of a victory in a series that should be knotted up at 3-3 right now. Yeah, so what if I'm still on that case. You Lakers fans know it deep down inside your guts that San Antonio was SCREWED!


 How so? Not enough time to shoot that? they should have had .9 secs after duncans shot. Do fair either way you look at it.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

La did do a Nice Job gotta give them kredit!

Sac gonna get KIK tommrow


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm tired of you guys whining about that damn fisher shot....










*play by play*





































if you guys wanna complain about fishers shot, we can complain about how there should be .6 seconds on that clock.... not .4


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

The Laker could be down 4-0 and I'll still have hope :laugh:

LAKERS all the way BABY


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Yo Allen, lets get together for the Laker parade :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Fishers shot.


















































































Obviously the NBA League council viewed this evidence and denied the Spurs protest.... swallow that down Laker haters.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

What a night... 2 defending champions knocked out.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Good detective work







Damn, I just found out Roy lost today. Crazy


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

fishofury said:


> Good detective work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got his ass kicked just like how the Spurs got there's kicked.

:laugh:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

In a best of seven series, the best team always wins and that is the Lakers. Queens, wolves, whoever, Laker domination.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> it showed ..san antonio had no heart..none...sloppy passing ..sloppy shooting..just terrible games after the first two.shot 30% tonite..geez..just terrible..you have to have heart(and luck with the refs) to win.none of of these showed after game two


 it showed when i say sumthin im right i told yall when they were up 2-0 all that means is they held serve and if the spurs won game 3 it would be a problem but if the lakers play like the talent they have they should beat s.a and i was right again damn im really smart huh?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> it showed ..san antonio had no heart..none...sloppy passing ..sloppy shooting..just terrible games after the first two.shot 30% tonite..geez..just terrible..you have to have heart(and luck with the refs) to win.none of of these showed after game two


 you see what good defense can do to a solid team.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i'm tired of you guys whining about that damn fisher shot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks For Those Pictures man.
I live in San ANtonio, BUT, Born and RAISED IN SC.
Those pictures will come in handy to these spurs fans


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

NBA rulebook states that .03 tenths of a second must come off the clock once a Player touches the ball. There is no way in hell that Derek Fisher is that FAST enough to catch the ball AT HIS HIP, take the ball up while turning also while lofting up a shot.

NBA Officials know that if they made the right call (by overturning the call the refs made) it would make them look bad in front of the league so they just stuck with the original ruling. I still say







. Give me a more clearer explanation then this "there was still .08 tenths of a second left on the clock" bs, then I'll SHUT UP!

I know it, you know it. The LA/SA series should be knotted up at 3-3 right now.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

So what else do you want? Everybody who watched knows that on a made shot, the clock must stop. The moment the ball passed through the cylinder it was .7 seconds left. That time was not credited to us, as it should have been. But even so, with .4 seconds the rules allow the player to catch and shoot the ball. If any other player got that ball, it wouldn't have gotten off in time. But because Fisher is lefthanded, he was able to catch and shoot in one motion. So people whine how it isn't possible to catch and shoot in .4 seconds simply because they can't do it or they haven't seen it done, but they don't bemoan the fact that the Lakers weren't even given the proper amount of time that they were entitled to. A little hypocritical . . . .


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

everybody is whining because there are only a few lakers fans on this board, if the Spurs wanted redemption for that call they should've gone out and beat the Lakers in 6 to push it back to san antonio.

why didn't they do it?

that's right, they lost to a better team.

Just like a Sacramento Queens fan to always whine... you guys might as well FLOP also to complete the package.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

man fucc spurs..fucc the queens fucc wolves lil whiney ass bitches ,yall already know we taking this sh*t bacc 04'


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You are all







By Mr. Blueprint .............Pay yo Respects..

Go Lakers .............
















And Roy Jones got Knocked the F--k Out on Saturday ....







Damit .


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Larry, what more of an explanation do you need man... look at the clock, the time is suppose to stop once the ball goes through the cylinder and you saw the pictures. If the Spurs have protested the Lakers have every right to do so as well regarding that Shot by Duncan which is more evident.

I'm a bit tired of the Kings always being crushed by the Lakers, i want some new blood in the Wolves but i can careless, i think the Lakers can take care of whoever comes out of that series... the Spurs were the toughest opponent they could have faced.

Here's what i think about the Spurs:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I know you gals are afraid to face us. Even on our worst night, we'll still blow your asses out of the water. Just admit it, YOU CAN'T TOUCH US!









And _Agressive_, fucc is spelled fuc*K*, just like fuc*K* you!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I know you gals are afraid to face us. Even on our worst night, we'll still blow your asses out of the water. Just admit it, YOU CAN'T TOUCH US!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think the Spurs are 100x's tougher than the Kings.

I still believe the Kings have a weak mentality.... i applaud there efforts this far but i believe the Wolves can take care of business at home riding on the back of the MVP.

Larry, even if the Kings prayed and get past the wolves do you honestly think they stand a Chance playing the Lakers on the road?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> I know you gals are afraid to face us. Even on our worst night, we'll still blow your asses out of the water. Just admit it, YOU CAN'T TOUCH US!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















The Queens Want no part of Lakers Homie , sh*t they better not loose the next game .


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hey even ducan and pop admitted tehy just lost to a better team


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Larry, even if the Kings prayed and get past the wolves do you honestly think they stand a Chance playing the Lakers on the road?


 Why don't you ask your Lakers team that very question?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Larry, even if the Kings prayed and get past the wolves do you honestly think they stand a Chance playing the Lakers on the road?:laugh:
> ...


 "If the Kings find a way to beat Minnesota and play the Lakers on the road they will be swept without a doubt, the Kings are softer than a knife cutting butter on a hot summer day"
-Steven A. Smith


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Larry, its completely useless arguing with these FAKER fans. With their brains the size of a small pea, it's easy to understand why their arguments become so redundant.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

How about them Lakers??


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers Rule

The Lakers made this scheduling notation obsolete in their own series (four freakin' straight?!), but let's be honest:

Speaking of unnecessary, take Game 7 between the T'wolves and Kings. The way the Lakers are playing, neither of these teams can beat L.A. anyway. Why?

Perception: Having never been to a conference finals, the T'wolves think they can't beat the Lakers;

Reality: Having experienced it before, the Kings know they can't beat the Lakers.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Lakers SUCK!
> 
> Reality: Having experienced it before, the Kings know they can't beat the Lakers.


 Quit living in the past Allen, the Refs basically gave that 2002 NBA Championship to them. LA ain't got sh*t on Sacramento this season.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers SUCK!
> ...


 I got that from Steven A. Smith's article.

He also mentioned that SAC is softer than knife cutting butter on a hot summer day.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Stephen A. Smith is just one of them Band Wagon hobblers from Philly cause his 76'ers went home early this season.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Stephen A. Smith is just one of them Band Wagon hobblers from Philly cause his 76'ers went home early this season.


 I frigg'n hate Stephen Smith. That guy knows jack crap about basketball but because he talks like Jim Rome on crack people listen to him. Sure he chose correctly in picking the Lakers to lay the smack down but who didn't know that.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Sure he chose correctly in picking the Lakers to lay the smack down but who didn't know that.


 I sure as heck didn't know that cause it sure ain't gonna happen.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Quit living in the past Allen, the Refs basically gave that 2002 NBA Championship to them.


You seem to be contradicting youself with that statement :rock:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > Sure he chose correctly in picking the Lakers to lay the smack down but who didn't know that.:laugh:
> ...


 No matter how the wind may blow, it is assured that the mountain cannot bow to it.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

T-Wolves will take down sac-town.

Did you guys see that dirty ass move by Peeler... and I thought Latrell was bad....



> I think the Spurs are 100x's tougher than the Kings.


I agree with allen on this one.

T-Wolves Vs Lakers!!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

blueprint said:


> I'm not going to say much but i said Lakers in 6 from the beginning.
> 
> 4 Straight vs. the #1 Defense in the League and of course against the Defending Champs.
> 
> I would love to hear what all you laker haters would have to say about that.


 the spurs dont have the best defense in the league. The pistons do and next to them is the pacers. Detroit have broke many records this season. They have basically shut down teams on D. Our scoring is just not the best at times. Im going to game 7 to watch us beat N.J. We will come out the east and if it is the lakers i hope they can keep it together because if they show 1 sign of weakness or fatigue our d will over whelm them. Kobe will score Shaq will score but we will ruin their chemistry. But the lakers should win they got a 4 man future hall of fame team, and still they aint that good! 
Oh yeah spur fans i wanted them to win too but they lost, plain and simple the better team won


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

why dont you worry about those Nets before you start yapping.









if the pistons can't stop the nets there is no way in hell they can stop anybody from the west.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

blueprint said:


> why dont you worry about those Nets before you start yapping.:laugh:
> 
> if the pistons can't stop the nets there is no way in hell they can stop anybody from the west.


 oh they will. And i will be there drunk to cheer for my team.
Laker fans are so sensative. Come to detroit and see what a real fan is all about.
we show up on time stay for the whole game and show up wether or not our team is good. And if we dont win sh*t this year we will be even better next year, with new young player we already drafted from over seas, plus we are under contract. the future looks good, but we can do it this year. We are just getting started. It is not that i dont think lakers are good but i am like everyone else, they need to shut up and quit causing controversy and just play the f*cking game. They aint like the other great teams such as the bulls or the old lakers, were they made you respect them on and off the court, played as true champions should. That is why a lot of people just dont like L.A. or Kobe. 
Not to take nothing away from there great talent but their sh*t is getting old.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

the grinch said:


> oh they will. And i will be there drunk to cheer for my team.
> Laker fans are so sensative. Come to detroit and see what a real fan is all about.
> we show up on time stay for the whole game and show up wether or not our team is good. And if we dont win sh*t this year we will be even better next year, with new young player we already drafted from over seas, plus we are under contract. the future looks good, but we can do it this year. We are just getting started. It is not that i dont think lakers are good but i am like everyone else, they need to shut up and quit causing controversy and just play the f*cking game. They aint like the other great teams such as the bulls or the old lakers, were they made you respect them on and off the court, played as true champions should. That is why a lot of people just dont like L.A. or Kobe.
> Not to take nothing away from there great talent but their sh*t is getting old.


 I tried reading your post but had to stop because it was just comedy.

Joe Dumars (Detroits GM) is probably the dumbest GM on this planet. If you have the chance at a #2 Pick in the 1st round you pick the best player which was Carmelo Anthony. Instead the dumbass picks (DARKO MILLICIC!!!) that guy's going to be a stiff, no doubt.

As for you guys beating the nets keep telling yourself that because if and when you guys lose i'm going to raise hell.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Joe d has done some unbelieveable things. Are you crazy. I wont even mention all the trades and pick ups we made, I dont feel like typing all of it. Someone who knows the game will tell how good of a job joe d has done. Yeah i think we should have got carmelo too, But joe felt that position was filled. You never know what darko may do in the future look at jermain o'neil. So nobody can say it was a flop yet but we most deff could have used carmello. Aside from that not just because i am a piston fan but joe d is the best gm in the game. You have no clue what your saying.
Joe d has won gm of the year. Not to mention we are still under the cap.

And pistons will win game 7 come on now blue print just because i ragged on your team.... the lakers are just anoying. i can appreciate a good team but come on.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> T-Wolves will take down sac-town.
> 
> Did you guys see that dirty ass move by Peeler... and I thought Latrell was bad....


 Dirty ass move?!? At least AP doesn't go around chokin' Coaches (i.e. Latrell Sprewell). Getting nailed in the jaw is a part of the game, just ask Rick Fox.








Learn to live with it dude.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok, Dumars redeemed himself during the course of the season with some really good trades but i still feel he did a horrible job in picking up Darko over Melo. I was a bit shocked and confused to, Prince had a good season last year but you take Prince over melo?? why??

As for the Spotlight on the Lakers it's always been on the Lakers... what do you expect? they are the winningest Franchise in basketball with an all time .688 record percentage, with the moves in the off season nobody would've known how far they'd go but look where tehy are now... favorites to go onto the championship game to face most likely Indiana/Detroit.

It's Los Angeles baby, what do you expect.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > T-Wolves will take down sac-town.
> ...


 Let me ask you...

Would you rather get nailed in the face or choked?

personally neither because its the same sh*t.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Poor foxy, he got hit by a p*ssy whipped cancer patient Christie...

what's the deal with Christie? somebody give him a playboy magazine or something, i read in the SACBEE his ugly fat wife Jackie was enraged because Christie got a scratch on his face... gimme a break.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Christie is a weirdo...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Christie is a weirdo...


And Sam Cassell will be #1 on next years People Magazines Top 50 Most Beautiful People.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Christie is a weirdo...
> ...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

I just want to clarify that I really favor no team in the L. I love the game for the game and not any one team.

OK....first off Indiana does not have the second best D in the L. The spurs allowed .1 more ppg than the Pistons. So theres that answer.

I think the pistons will beat the nets because of the bad knees of k-mart and kidd but will have to play indy in the east finals. The pistons are gonna loose to indy because 1) indy's deeper 2) Sheed in playing on 1 foot and 3) as much as i hate Artest he's gonna shut down rip. 
For some reason NJ beat Det they will be to beat up themselves to get past Indy.

However, any team that comes out of the east is going to have a tough time against the lake-show. The team that started off 18-2 has come back into form. For them to beat San An 4 straight games is unbelieveable.

Peelers puch wasn't dirty... come on.

The t-wolves will win game seven for a few reasons 1) KG is pissed and is gonna have a monster game 2) The kings are soft 3) The Kings still haven't found a way to win the really big games 4) C-Webb on the perimeter has absolutley no hope of staying with the MVP on his hobbled leg.

When the West finals rolls around the Lakers will have realized that there championship goes through Shaq. And there is no one on the T-wolves that can even get in his way. E. Johnson wasn't that good 5 years ago and the Kandiman has never been that good.

How can you beat against Kobe after what he has done in the playoffs? I think he should fly in late from Colorado for ever game.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> The t-wolves will win game seven for a few reasons 1) KG is pissed and is gonna have a monster game 2) The kings are soft 3) The Kings still haven't found a way to win the really big games 4) C-Webb on the perimeter has absolutley no hope of staying with the MVP on his hobbled leg.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.










TELL ME MORE! TELL ME MORE!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I think the man has a great point.

KG is pissed and Webber is hurt.... the Kings are short handed as it is... who do they have off the bench? RODNEY BUFORD??? hahahahaha

Gerald Wallace?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> nick7marchand said:
> 
> 
> > The t-wolves will win game seven for a few reasons 1) KG is pissed and is gonna have a monster game 2) The kings are soft 3) The Kings still haven't found a way to win the really big games 4) C-Webb on the perimeter has absolutley no hope of staying with the MVP on his hobbled leg.
> ...


tell you more what?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I think the man has a great point.
> 
> KG is pissed and Webber is hurt.... the Kings are short handed as it is... who do they have off the bench? RODNEY BUFORD??? hahahahaha
> 
> Gerald Wallace?


 Allen, Allen, Allen.

How many castoffs has GM Geoff Petrie signed that hasn't produced? Every player he signs has POTENTIAL to do something. Also, when was the last time Minnesota was in a BIG GAME? When they choked and gave Atlanta that trip to the Super Bowl?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > nick7marchand said:
> ...


 You always gotta have FIVE good reasons why. Why FOUR? Just gimme that one oh so extra reason WHY Sacramento is gonna lose to Minnesota? PUH-LEASE!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Kings Starting Line:

PG: Mike Bibby - back up ?
SG: Doug Christie - (Buford)
SF: Peja Stojakovic - back up ?
PF: Chris Webber - (Wallace or Songalila)
C: Vlade Divac - (Miller)

Pray to god none of your role players in the Guard position get in foul trouble.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i suppose i could tell you that the heart and soul of the kings is out with an abdominal strain... or

I could tell you how Peja was easily in the top 10 best players in the league this year has faded away in the playoffs as quick as my chances with Haley Berry faded when i looked in the mirror.

Or how Peja was in the running for MVP until Webber came back, tried to take over the team, and kicked the chemistry they worked on all season right out the window.

or how doug christie might not be able to play because his wife thinks the games are getting to rough.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

nick7marchand said:


> or how doug christie might not be able to play because his wife thinks the games are getting to rough.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> i suppose i could tell you that the heart and soul of the kings is out with an abdominal strain... or
> 
> I could tell you how Peja was easily in the top 10 best players in the league this year has faded away in the playoffs as quick as my chances with Haley Berry faded when i looked in the mirror.
> 
> ...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

the pistons will beat indiana, why better D, and the wallaces, i dont know that the pacers are deeper than detroit, maybe equil but not deeper. We are deep as hell.
wolves will win, they will give LA a good run for their money but wont win. L.A. will be extremely hard to beat but i am looking for an upset this year. Also detroit has held more teams under 70 than anyother team in a season and in a row, more under 80 than anyother, and we just got rasheed. There is a couple more but i forget rite now.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> i suppose i could tell you that the heart and soul of the kings is out with an abdominal strain... or
> 
> I could tell you how Peja was easily in the top 10 best players in the league this year has faded away in the playoffs as quick as my chances with Haley Berry faded when i looked in the mirror.
> 
> ...


 Can you number that number 5, 6 and 7 for me too please?

And _channa_, please get off the bandwagon! You know absolutely nothing about what your talking about.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

All this just leads to another Laker Championship .......:rasp:

Too bad for everybody else .........:laugh:

*Cough Cough* .....................Queens, T-pups and whatever those teams names are in the East .......:laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> All this just leads to another Laker Championship .......:rasp:
> 
> Too bad for everybody else .........:laugh:
> 
> *Cough Cough* .....................Queens, T-pups and whatever those teams names are in the East .......:laugh:


 I know where you live Craig.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > All this just leads to another Laker Championship .......:rasp:
> ...


 Come on down , there will be lots of Beer and Bitches for the Western Conference Finals , which hopefully the queens will be apart of ......So that way we can beat them up alittle too........


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > I think the man has a great point.
> ...


 Wallace has the potential to be a great player. He is very athletic and seems to have a good head on his shoulders. But because hes playing behind Webber he's not getting enough time to really develop. He may end up like Hedo and leave when his contact is up cause of a lack of time.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Indiana is deeper than Detroit.

Starting Line-ups:

PG: Jamaal Tinsley 
SG: Reggie Miller
SF: Ron Artest
PF: Al Harrington
C: Jermaine O'neal

off the bench they have: Scott Pollard, Jonathon Bender, Austin Crosher and a rookie named James Jones.

EDIT: Jeff Foster has been really stepping it up, looks like a future prospect.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> nick7marchand said:
> 
> 
> > i suppose i could tell you that the heart and soul of the kings is out with an abdominal strain... or
> ...


 Don't be mad...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Indiana is deeper than Detroit.
> 
> Starting Line-ups:
> 
> ...


not to mention foster who just had the game of his carrer

Edit: you beat me to foster


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Heres an article from espn about the spurs/lakers "luck":

Gregg Popovich. Listen to your coach, Spurs Nation. Pop was exactly right when, before Game 6, he said of Game 5's finish: "We didn't get screwed. If anything, they got some fairness given back to them." Pop reached that conclusion because his players "expect me to tell them the truth," which meant admitting that Tim Duncan's two miracles from beyond the free-throw line -- a double-clutch bank shot and a miraculous rainbow over Shaquille O'Neal -- were no luckier than Derek Fisher's turn-and-heave at the buzzer. Pop also knows that the Spurs are pretty much the last team in the league that can claim to be unlucky. They've been in the lottery twice in the past decade-plus and came away with David Robinson ... and then Duncan. They're lucky enough to have a brain trust (Pop and general manager R.C. Buford) that convinced Duncan to pledge his future to San Antonio and managed to land Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili with the 28th and 57th picks, respectively. They're lucky enough to have an owner who lets Pop and R.C. run the show and who knows how fortunate he is. Asked if his fellow NBA owners are envious are what's been happening in San Antonio, Peter Holt says: "They say I'm lucky and they're probably right."

If anybody was lucky, it was the spurs.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Indiana is deeper than Detroit.
> 
> Starting Line-ups:
> 
> ...


 no they aint. but this is kinda pointless to argue because both teams rely heavly on their bench. The pistons have 2 lineups. There is times when detroit will have no starters in at all. I will get numbers later but i believe detroit has the best bench contribution in the league. there has been arguments about the best bench but detroit is certainly among those arguments


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

David Stern already planned that the Lakers would take the title this season. I mean, come on, Malone and Payton need to get titles some how. NBA is about as fake as pro wrestling.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sunman222 said:


> David Stern already planned that the Lakers would take the title this season. I mean, come on, Malone and Payton need to get titles some how. NBA is about as fake as pro wrestling.


 what!!!, yeahhhh!!!!! okayyyy!!!!!!
-Dave Chappelle

I think you lost it...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Sunman222 said:


> David Stern already planned that the Lakers would take the title this season. I mean, come on, Malone and Payton need to get titles some how. NBA is about as fake as pro wrestling.


 I agree...b/c c'mon we can all hit 0.4 turn around shots and last second 3's. Its all rigged.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Sorry but despite all your pictures, the shot Fisher hit isn't possible to get off his hands in .4 seconds, the time that was on the clock. In the NBA, it is known that .3 is the minimum number of time to tip the ball in counting as a shot. And Fisher's shot was a quick turnaround, a catch and shoot still. Obviously the clock keepers can't accurately start the clock within .1 seconds so Fisher is easily alloted an extra few tenths of a second to get off his shot, which is why he got it off in time. But its all fair since the lakers lost a few more tenths after Duncan's shot.

Still, the NBA isn't as legit as it appears. Referees time and time again blow bad calls that cost certain teams championship hopes. Referees will often let teams play out the last moments of the game to have the "not let referees win the game" mentality. ie Kings last year with the lakers. Blazers this year against Denver, when Damon was clearly in the act of shooting while fouled, yet ruled as on the ground. Blazers lost the game and lost all chances of making the playoffs.

It's been known that the refereeing these last few years have been piss poor. If there wasn't a rule about talking bad about referees, i'm sure many players and coaches would have a field day with the media.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LA baby, anything is possible.









Hopefully when the Lakers get to the Finals the Ratings will go through the roof and make profit for the NBA once more. Not like that cheezy finals last year with the all time low.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> *Hopefully* when the Lakers get to the Finals the Ratings will go through the roof and make profit for the NBA once more. Not like that cheezy finals last year with the all time low.


 I'll be nappin' if LA ever reaches the Finals. Cause at the pace they play..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Go Kings.










never thought i'd stoop so low as to saying something like that.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Go Kings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your GF is turning you into a good man, thats all Allen.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm only rooting for the Kings because i'd like this rivalry to continue.

And also, she's been driving me crazy these past few days with all this laker bashing.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I'm only rooting for the Kings because i'd like this rivalry to continue.
> 
> And also, she's been driving me crazy these past few days with all this laker bashing.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> All this just leads to another Laker Championship .......:rasp:


 Sometimes the truth hurts


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> I'm only rooting for the Kings because i'd like this rivalry to continue.
> 
> And also, she's been driving me crazy these past few days with all this laker bashing.


Allen, she's doing it for your own good. I know deep down inside, you have a place reserved for the Kings


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> > I'm only rooting for the Kings because i'd like this rivalry to continue.
> >
> > And also, she's been driving me crazy these past few days with all this laker bashing.
> 
> ...


 nope... i bleed purple and gold.









"i'd rather bathe in sh*t juice before i root for the Kings"
-Larry aka LostSoul916


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd want the kings to beat the wovles too. It'd be so much more satisfying to put the beat down on the wusses. And lets see how much whining goes on again. Poor vlade flopping, peja airballs, webbers 4th quarter meltdown, and brad miller ejected for flagrant fouls against shaq. Should be a good sweep of the kings to watch!


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Refs will blow a call, and Lakers will beat the Kings again, haha j/k


----------

